# Need To Ask A Dum Thing



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Ok I Heard Someone Say / Read Some where That you could Put The PMV Vacc. in There Mouth Or In There drinking Water. Is This True I'd Like To Get All My Birds Another PMV vacc. But I'm Really Not Big On Needles I'll Use Them If I Have To But if I Don't Have To I'll Go That way. 
Me dum But Still Learning  

As much Stuff As i Have Learned The Whole Thing With the Water And In Mouth Thing Could Have Been Another type Of Vacc. Just Not Sure So I'm Asking. 

Thanks For Your Time And Help You Guys Are The greatest.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Jennifer,
Stock up on needles.  I've never heard of putting the vaccine in the water or in the pigeon's mouth.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Thanks So Much Charis I've Got Lots Of needles And That Stuff Being On A Farm But Never Have Liked Them But I Use Them Alot And Yes i still havn't Got Use To Them.  I Always feel Bad When i Have To Give A Animal A Shot I Think I'm Hurting Them.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The vaccines come with instructions. Still, do you have someone experienced with giving birds vaccines that can help you?


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Hey if there would be such a thing Jedds or Seigels would carry them... if they dont you should email Ed at Seigels and ask him... he would know... And btw, Dumb is spelled with a b at the end. =P


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Matt D. said:


> Hey if there would be such a thing Jedds or Seigels would carry them... if they dont you should email Ed at Seigels and ask him... he would know... And btw, Dumb is spelled with a b at the end. =P


Matt.........you need to stop....... 



Matt D. said:


> First where do you live... generally *speacking.* Second your hen isnt happy with where she is and doesnt want to bring her kids into it.


*speaking*



Matt D. said:


> A stall is a hole the pigeons go through that have *dauls* that the pigeons push into the loft and drop into the loft. I will take a picture of mine after i finish the dishes... look at the seigels site you will learn alot.


*dowels*



Matt D. said:


> I would be happy too. You *attack* it to the side of your loft and you dont need traps or anything just a hole in your loft. The birds land on the board and drop through the hole and then they can't get back out until you open up the door in the front and let them out. There is endless *oportunites *that you can do with them. If you have a sliding door configuration you can keep them in the sputnik , it is great for late arrivals. ill find you a link to the thread I started.


*attach*
*opportunities*

and I could go on and on.........and I'm sure that YOU could find MY many words that aren't spelled right.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

horsesgot6 said:


> Ok I Heard Someone Say / Read Some where That you could Put The PMV Vacc. in There Mouth Or In There drinking Water. Is This True I'd Like To Get All My Birds Another PMV vacc. But I'm Really Not Big On Needles I'll Use Them If I Have To But if I Don't Have To I'll Go That way.
> Me dum But Still Learning
> 
> As much Stuff As i Have Learned The Whole Thing With the Water And In Mouth Thing Could Have Been Another type Of Vacc. Just Not Sure So I'm Asking.
> ...


There's no such thing. Trust me, if there was I would use it. I HATE needles and I HATE vaccinating my birds. In fact, I CAN'T........my husband has to do the sticking. If something happened to him, I'd have to find someone to help me, cause I JUST CAN'T stick em'......


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Maybe what you heard about is the La Sota /Newcastle vaccine. It does go in the drinking water, but you have to repeat it every 6-8 weeks. It's a live vaccine rather than a killed virus like the injectible, and the immunity is only temporary. I have read where it's used by people with very large flocks, as it is so easy to administer...also far cheaper. One tiny vial makes 6 gallons of treatment, but once it's made up it's only good for 3 hours. I mean, you have to withhold their water for a while so they are thirsty, feed them, then stick the treated water in so they drink right away, then take it out 3 hours later and dispose of what's left. 

Jedd's does carry it:
http://www.jedds.com/Products.asp?MainCategoryID=70&SubCategoryID=597
as does Global, but I'm not sure about the other suppliers. 

I used it once because I had no idea how to do the injections at that time and I had no clue who to go to for help. I talked to the sales people at Jedd's and Global's about it and decided to go the easy route the first time


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TheSnipes said:


> Maybe what you heard about is the La Sota /Newcastle vaccine. It does go in the drinking water, but you have to repeat it every 6-8 weeks. It's a live vaccine rather than a killed virus like the injectible, and the immunity is only temporary. I have read where it's used by people with very large flocks, as it is so easy to administer...also far cheaper. One tiny vial makes 6 gallons of treatment, but once it's made up it's only good for 3 hours. I mean, you have to withhold their water for a while so they are thirsty, feed them, then stick the treated water in so they drink right away, then take it out 3 hours later and dispose of what's left.
> 
> Jedd's does carry it:
> http://www.jedds.com/Products.asp?MainCategoryID=70&SubCategoryID=597
> ...


http://www.siegelpigeons.com/asked-pmv.html
Read the article above. I've never heard anything good about the La Sota.


----------



## myrpalom (Aug 12, 2004)

*does exist*

There is a PMV vaccin in Belgium that you can add to the drinking water, but I forgot the name. Will call my vet on monday morning.
Myriam


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

myrpalom said:


> There is a PMV vaccin in Belgium that you can add to the drinking water, but I forgot the name. Will call my vet on monday morning.
> Myriam


Thanks Myriam, I think that we would all be interested in that.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*La Sota /Newcastle vaccine*

This so called La Sota/Newcastle vaccine is worse then useless. There are no medical tests to show that it is effective. There are no short cuts. Learn to use the needle, and follow directions. Or else basket up all your birds and take them to a Vet and pay him or someone else to do it. 

If you get a PMV outbreak, you will wish that you had !  

I never have, and never want to.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi JENNIFER, I know one guy that uses the La Sorta,I never have so all I can tell you is hear say, at best it only gives temporaey immunity around 6 weeks and must be re-administered. He tells me that the birds have to take a good drink for it to be effective so he pulls all the water the night before he administers it he feeds his birds and holds the water until the birds have finished eating. Now having said all that I will not use it. You do not race and your birds are pets some may not like what I am about to say ......... your birds do not come in contact with other birds like those of us that race there for I realy see no need for you to use it or the injectable PMV. But that is up to you if you feel you must I would go with the injectable type. .GEORGE


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

More info on PMV and La Sota from Siegels':

http://www.siegelpigeons.com/asked-pmv.html


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

We have some PMV vaccines from Foy's (speaking of which, I need to give everyone another one on the 1st). I've never heard of putting any vaccines in the water...but I don't doubt there being one. Ours told us to vaccinate them in the lower back of the neck. It doesn't seem to bother the birds much. We do our shots ourselves since...my dad was trained it medical stuff, so he knows how to give things shots as long as it says where to put them 
It gives me some good practice too since I want to be an avian veterinarian so bad  If you aren't familiar with giving shots though, you might want to ask a vet or someone who is, to show you how/do it for you.


Edit: I just looked and Foy's has that Lasota stuff too. It only lasts a little while according to them, and it should be used every 6-8 weeks. Sounds like a waste of money to me


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Thank You All Again For Your Help I'll Be Useing The Needles To Give There PMV Vacc. I've Given Shots Before But Smith.F.L That Is A Good Idea About Calling My Farm Vet (i don't Have A Bird Vet) And Having Them Show Me Or Making Sure I'm Doing It Rigth. 
george , I Do Know What your Saying About Them Being Pets And Not Coming Near Lots of Other Race / Show Birds And I May Not Need It But Remember The Baby Doll I Got She Passed Away This Morning And She Had PMV I Like Helping Pigeon's In Need But I Have To Protect The Ones I Do Have Here Already. 
Matt I Was just be Funny With The Spelling The Word Wrong.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm so sorry the Baby Doll died. She was such a precious little bird. Isn't that the bird you bought on egg bid?


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Yes baby Was the Baby Doll Pigeon I Got Off Eggbid.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Even if your birds don't come into contact with racing or showing pigeons, there's always still a chance you can bring something in, or another pigeon you bring could spread something. That's the only reason I don't really like places like EggBid...I like being able to see the bird first or at least where it came from. I also like getting to know the person first to see if I trust them when they say the bird is healthy. Then again....there's always a chance a pigeon might have something it's carrying and you'd never know until it decides to take its effect. That's why preventing things is always a great idea 
If not...you'd probably really regret not taking that extra step to protect them..


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Jennifer, I'm so sorry to hear about Baby Doll. What a sad and disappointing thing to have happen.  That is really a shame. I wouldn't worry too much about he needles; I'm not so great with it either but with each one it gets easier. It isn't like an intramuscular shot, either, but just under a few layers of skin. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

horsesgot6 said:


> Yes baby Was the Baby Doll Pigeon I Got Off Eggbid.


That is so sad!!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Jen
So sorry you lost your Baby Doll . As to shots, have someone help you. A second pair of hands sure helps, one to hold bird and other person to give shot. 
Daryl


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear the baby doll passed away Jennifer  I know how excited you were. I don't have any advice about the shots, but wanted to share my condolences.


----------

